# La quiebra de Titus....



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Realmente a mi si me da pena que una de las grandes marcas del mountain bike quiebre ( por los motivos que sean....) y otras marcas de mediana y/o escasa calidad hay sigan tan campantes......

Los que hemos tenido alguna vez una bici Titus de la época CC posiblemente ya nos habíamos dado cuenta que algo había perdido el rumbo Titus , las actuales no le llegaban para nada a aquellas Racer´s, S.blades y Motolites , bicicletones de historia todos ellos.

Ojalá compre la empresa alguien que como el ave fenix haga que Titus vuelva a ser lo que fué.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ya ni me acuerdes.... y yo que vendi la mia... :bluefrown:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues si, una lastima. Pero rara vez "las compañias" truenan, por lo general las truena la administración; y como dices, con suerte llega una administración que la renazca.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*y la que sigue es......*

A mi, sin ser fan de Titus, también me da un poco de tristeza pero la verdad es que en los ultimos años chafearon muchiisimo con las bicis que sacaron. Dejando a un lado que usaban diseños y plataformas que se percibian un tanto anticuados, estéticamente sacaron unas bicis espantosas con unos colores horribles, bueno desde mi punto de vista, y la verdad es en lo primero que me fijo.

Segun cuentan los chismes la que sigue en tronar es Chumba, asi que también vayan tomando sus precauciones si tienen una o si pensaban comprar una...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Segun cuentan los chismes la que sigue en tronar es Chumba, asi que también vayan tomando sus precauciones si tienen una o si pensaban comprar una...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados:

Si Chumba truena , no es tan relevante como la quiebra de Titus , Chumba nunca ha tenido el prestigio, reconocimiento y prosapia de Titus , es mas ni siquiera cerca .

De todos modos ojalá y no truene , para los que estamos en esto no es agradable ver que alguna compañia quiebre.

Grandes marcas han estado en problemas en épocas pasadas y algunas por ahí han ido de a poco recuperandose , sin embargo no han vuelto a ser lo que fueron , ¿ quienes ? 
GT, Schwinn, Diamond Back , Raleigh, Cannondale .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Grandes marcas han estado en problemas en épocas pasadas y algunas por ahí han ido de a poco recuperandose , sin embargo no han vuelto a ser lo que fueron , ¿ quienes ?
> GT, Schwinn, Diamond Back , Raleigh, Cannondale .
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

jimborello said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

En lo personal si me gustaba mucho Titus, creo que El Guapo fue una bici muy buena que no la supieron promover tanto.

Hoy que fui al Ajusco me toco ver una Titus Racer X de carbón y otra de Exogrid.... pude probar la de exogrid y se sentía muy bien, la de plástico solo me toco verla en el estacionamiento y de camino a la virgen.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

los cuadros titus son como pocos: tengo el catalogo 2010 y son una joya, y he visto algunas full suspension de carbono preciosas... y no se diga la hardtail de titanio con rombos de carbono... precioso!!! que lastima:sad:


----------

